
Google Photos corrupts your photos that you paid for - miminor
https://productforums.google.com/forum/m/#!category-topic/photos/3DoSk-5H-GI
======
wolrah
I feel sorry for the person, but if the photos are truly important and
irreplaceable they should have been following the 3-2-1 rule.

At least three copies, in at least two physical locations, at least one of
which is offline.

If you are storing any digital data in one single place, no matter how
trustworthy and reliable that single place may seem to be, you're at risk of
losing it. Most people learn this lesson the hard way, unfortunately.

------
netsharc
Gotta love the useless "Clear caches and cookies and reinstall..." responses.

~~~
mattashii
distibuted testing systems or whatever they call it are often based on a
hidden setting in your cookies/cache, and may have undesired effects. Clearing
them gives you another value for the setting, which means you will not be
using the breaking behaviour of the previous trial. Its an easy way to keep
the fact that you're in a possibly unstable environment away from the user.

------
hillz
So, the cause of the corrupted photos still is undiscovered?

~~~
soylentcola
Just a wild guess but perhaps there were errors in the upload/backup process
that went unnoticed. Then when the originals were deleted to save space, the
user lost them.

Again, just speculation based on nothing at all.

------
rahrahrah
Something related happened to me. Some of the photos on my google photos are
just completely black. It's not exactly the same because this guy's photos are
"corrupted". Mine are just literally black. Not all of them, just around 20,
all in the same day, all in sequence.

